# Wireless earphones for gym



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I have wired earphones for the gym. They come with clips that hook over the ear. But the wire itself is a bit short and limits me as I also record my workouts on my phone. The wire also introduces microphonics from the wire rubbing on my gym clothes.

This is what I have: clicky

I thought I'd treat myself to a wireless set. I plan to get the airpod pro for Xmas for general use but reviews say they're rubbish for the gym as they fall out. Beats Powerbeats pro look like what I want but reviews suggest they fail quite quickly (possibly due to sweat ingress). Powerbeats 3 also seem to have reliability issues.

I go to the gym 3-4 times a week. Weightlifting and cardio. I want something that is reliable and easy to use. Prefer in-ear as helps isolate noise. Wireless. Cost not an issue but I don't want to buy something and replace it in a year's time because it failed.

What do you guys have or recommend?


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

I use the Jabra elite 65t. I tend to run approx 30-40 miles a week and use these on a regular basis. Not once have they fallen out and the sound quality is epic on them.


----------



## slobbox (Jul 14, 2019)

I have some Huawei Bluetooth earphones and while i only run 30-40km a week they have never fallen out and for the price you cant get any better on sound have lasted me for just short of two years and still going strong 
Here's the link 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B075THDT3M/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I run a lot and use a basic pair from Tesco. They do over ear ones or buds. I have the buds and they never fall out and have survived some horrendous Welsh weather over the last 18mths.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Meirion658 said:


> I use the Jabra elite 65t. I tend to run approx 30-40 miles a week and use these on a regular basis. Not once have they fallen out and the sound quality is epic on them.


For the price they are, the sound quality should be epic.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I use the samsung gear icon-x and they fit nice and snug in the ear. All controlled with finger gestures on the side. I have been really impressed and run in them no problem at all. I did however invest in some decent comply foam ear buds which made them even better. Last about 4hrs and will recharge twice from the storage case. I'm an apple fan too so really wanted the airpods to fit better.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I got these when they were on offer at £5.99 in Rymans.

https://kitsound.co.uk/product/details/39286/Bounce_Bluetooth_Earphones/KitSound/In-Ear_Headphones/

I do a lot of Insanity & T25 workouts and they have been spot on.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

I cashed in my nectar points at Argos and got the Bose Soundsport wireless. Use them daily in the gym doing weights and cardio and they have never fell off. I get around 3/4 days of use before they need a charge and I can get two charges out of the optional charging case.

If you think the wire between the two earbuds might get in the way I believe they now do a totally wireless version called the Soundsport Free.

All in they cost me £10 with the case after Nectar points.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have JBL ones for the gym. Absolute godsend they are especially with the Junk they play

£29.99 From Argos

They are over ears ones not ones that slide in your ear. You will sweat them out regardless 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

i talk to people in the gym

you wldnt go to the pub and put earphones in :lol:


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

I was ready to spend £100+ but have just ordered the Huawei ones mentioned above!

That pub analogy was horrendous  40 mins constant cardio, I'm speaking to no-one!

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

likewise... went for Huawei ones on Friday


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Considered PowerBeats Pro?


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

https://drop.com/audiophile/drops/newest


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

No_Fear said:


> https://drop.com/audiophile/drops/newest


Not sure too much from drop is designed for gym/active use, i.e. most probably aren't sweatproof


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Guy at work runs a lot and has been through loads of these headphones,he now uses the powerbeats pro and he said they're definitely the best he's had both for sound quality and for not falling out.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I have the original ones of these, mine are both wired together but I cannot fault them and build quality is excellent.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/wireless-bluetooth-charging-resistant-isolating/dp/B07HH7KQK1

I have one of their sports watches as well so have all my songs on the watch, saves me wasting time (and temptation) having my phone at the gym so just play the songs on the watch through the headphones.


----------

